# Neck Warmer.. Tell me this please



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Turtle Fur makes awesome ones that might suite you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the merino buff.

Buff®Sports | Wool Buff® | Original


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

On days that are that cold, I just wear my UnderArmor hood and, depending on HOW cold, flip the top down. They're convertible, so you can wear as just a neck warmer or a full on ninja mask, or anywhere in between.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only one worth a damn. Phunkshun I hated face masks till I got in on one of their single layers.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

AWSM brand makes a nice neckie.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 on the Buff. Can't go wrong. Super functional too - lots of different ways you can wear it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've always used something like this: If it's really cold I wear it over my nose and mouth. Kinda cold just over my mouth. Slightly cold it covers my chin and neck.

Stays in my pocket at all times so it's always available.










edit: ET PHONE HOME!!!


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I like the merino buff.
> 
> Buff®Sports | Wool Buff® | Original


This one seems like something I'm looking for. I will try to find this somewhere here in Europe, because unfortunately they don't ship to Europe...

And thank you all for your inputs. I appreciate it!


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I sweat a ton and generally run hot so I can't rock most neck warmers. I use the coal mtn, itit's thin but still provides some coverage and doesn't leave me sweaty.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a turtle fur, but I only use it for my neck, I use a bandana for my face because it's easier to breathe in.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I've always used something like this: If it's really cold I wear it over my nose and mouth. Kinda cold just over my mouth. Slightly cold it covers my chin and neck.
> 
> Stays in my pocket at all times so it's always available.
> 
> [/IMG]


Alright man I just don't think this looks as comfy as the other one. Maybe it's just me. Don't know. But thank you!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MenzelMorten said:


> Alright man I just don't think this looks as comfy as the other one. Maybe it's just me. Don't know. But thank you!


Actually it's cut to fit your face, instead of just a tube, so I find them quite comfy. But everyone's different...

If it's just your neck you're trying to warm, most comfy thing would be a turtle neck! :bowdown:


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

poutanen said:


> If it's just your neck you're trying to warm, most comfy thing would be a turtle neck! :bowdown:


It's not only the neck it depends on the weather of course. Sometimes I'm pulling it over my nose as well if it's really cold and you're sitting in the lift etc.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Actually it's cut to fit your face, instead of just a tube, so I find them quite comfy. But everyone's different...
> 
> If it's just your neck you're trying to warm, most comfy thing would be a turtle neck! :bowdown:


Only a canadien would suggest wearing an actual turtleneck. I thought those damn things were extinct. 
:dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> Only a canadien would suggest wearing an actual turtleneck. I thought those damn things were extinct.
> :dunno:


That's because us Canadians know what works. And the only reason we still live in igloos is our government doesn't let us live in shitholes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MenzelMorten said:


> This one seems like something I'm looking for. I will try to find this somewhere here in Europe, because unfortunately they don't ship to Europe...
> 
> And thank you all for your inputs. I appreciate it!





poutanen said:


> Actually it's cut to fit your face, instead of just a tube, so I find them quite comfy. :


I wear both, a Buff for the neck and a facemask as pout posted for (well) the face. I second his thoughts. Very comfy. 

BTW: youll get Buff in Europe over here: Buff Headwear-Shop.de - Komplette Buff Auswahl ber 900 Tcher


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll second the Turtle Fur. I love mine, but only when it's really cold, or if there is a blizzard. Otherwise, the hood on my Ninja Suit actually provides more than enough coverage for me. To each their own though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

freshy said:


> the only reason we still live in igloos is our government doesn't let us live in shitholes.


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> I'll second the Turtle Fur. I love mine, but only when it's really cold, or if there is a blizzard. Otherwise, the hood on *my Ninja Suit *actually provides more than enough coverage for me. To each their own though.


would this suit enables you to be undetected while riding:dunno::laugh:


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> On days that are that cold, I just wear my UnderArmor hood and, depending on HOW cold, flip the top down. They're convertible, so you can wear as just a neck warmer or a full on ninja mask, or anywhere in between.


The UA mask is the shit, light weight and folds up real small.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

t21 said:


> would this suit enables you to be undetected while riding:dunno::laugh:


Ha! I wish! Lol! But seriously though, if you've never heard of the Ninja Suit from Airblaster, then you owe it yourself to check it out. Best base layer ever.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

neni said:


> I wear both, a Buff for the neck and a facemask as pout posted for (well) the face. I second his thoughts. Very comfy.
> 
> BTW: youll get Buff in Europe over here: Buff Headwear-Shop.de - Komplette Buff Auswahl ber 900 Tcher


Thanks mate! I actually found out that my local dealer is getting some new Buff's in store in a week or two. Will definitely check those out. But thank you for the info. It's appreciated!


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

If you're interested in the Wool Buff, check out the Arctic Yowie. Very similar in function, but at about half the price. It's made of a moisture wicking polyester with a fleece bottom to keep your neck warm.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> Ha! I wish! Lol! But seriously though, if you've never heard of the Ninja Suit from Airblaster, then you owe it yourself to check it out. Best base layer ever.


thanks! i'll be checking that one out,and might get one if I can afford it.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bought the Artic Yowie last year and it was awesome.


----------

